
Kippt Pro: Advanced Search, Folders and Imports - aston
http://blog.kippt.com/2013/06/11/introducing-kippt-pro/
======
glesica
Kippt is generally great and I've been using it regularly since signing up,
but the interface is just awful. I don't want to see my links as a weird
Pinterest-inspired grid or a ridiculously low-density list. I want an actual
list, with a reasonable amount of white space. I also want a way to go
straight to the link and bypass the link's page within Kippt.

Basically, putting things in to Kippt is a pleasure. Using the information
once it is in Kippt is a painful experience. I find myself dreading actually
going into Kippt to get at a link I saved previously.

~~~
Breefield
Pintrest-esq layouts only work for bookmarks when you add screenshots (which
don't work 25% of the time must-be-logged-in content).

Made this last year:
[http://folindux.com/popular](http://folindux.com/popular)

~~~
amazd
or check out amazd. Example:

[http://amazd.com/ahmad](http://amazd.com/ahmad)

------
maccman
Loving the new direction of Kippt. Congrats team Jorri and Karri.

------
taktix
What's the best case usage for Kippt? What is it ideal for?

~~~
joeblau
I would say that it's a personal digital web library. You can basically
organize all of your information you collect online into a searchable,
sharable, resource. It's advanced bookmarking. Here is how the site depicts
it.

    
    
      > With Kippt you can save links, read articles, watch videos, share notes and much
      > more. Your collections can be private or public, or shared with the people you
      > work with.

